
Meet Confess.ly, startup weekend sensation #swbay - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2011/08/meet-confess-ly-startup-weekend-sensation-swbay/
======
sherylvm
It was indeed a sensation. Great team, great people, awesome event.
Confessions online never was better...

